# Shockwave-Flash in Mozilla

## zinion

Hallo!

Ich möchte gern Flash nutzen im Mozilla. emerge findet nur ein netscape-flash, das auch nich funzt mit Mozilla. Also habe ich bei Macromedia heruntergeladen und die beiden Files libflashplayer.so und flashplayer.xpt in den mozilla/plugins Ordner kopiert, wie es in der Readme steht. Funktioniert aber auch nicht. Jemand Erfahrungen damit?

----------

## moe

emerge netscape-flash sollte es normalerweise tun..

Was isn das fürn Mozilla, und wie installiert, per emerge?

tippe in einem terminal mal

/usr/lib/mozilla/mozilla

und gucke ob da irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen ausgegeben werden.

Gruss Maurice

----------

## keli

Willst do eigentlich Flash, oder shockwave ins Mozilla benutzen?

Ich glaube es gibt gar keines Shockwave plugin fur Linux  :Sad: 

Aber die Flash plugin sollte OK sein.

----------

## moe

Heisst nicht beides Shockwave und das was unter Linux nich geht shockwave-director? Bin gerade zu faul nachzugucken   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Tody111

Hallo ! 

Da ich grade zufällig auf ner Flash Seite war und auch nichts davon drauf hatte (kein Flashplayer Plugin) kann ich sagen das man eigentlich nur auf den Platzhalter fürs Flash klicken muß (Flash Seite laden und dann auf einen Platzhalter).Mozilla ist dann so nett und bietet einem direkt den download zum Flash Player 7 PlugIn an, setzt es ein und aktiviert es sofort. War bei mir auf jedenfall sekundensache  :Wink:  Ansonsten sollte man es auch über die Mozilla PlugIn Seite finden können ... da hab ich jetzt aber nicht gesucht  :Wink: 

Gruß

Tody

----------

## hoschi

 *zinion wrote:*   

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich möchte gern Flash nutzen im Mozilla. emerge findet nur ein netscape-flash, das auch nich funzt mit Mozilla. Also habe ich bei Macromedia heruntergeladen und die beiden Files libflashplayer.so und flashplayer.xpt in den mozilla/plugins Ordner kopiert, wie es in der Readme steht. Funktioniert aber auch nicht. Jemand Erfahrungen damit?

 

einfach auf eine website mit flash gehen  :Wink: 

mozilla macht dann alles schon von selber

"take back the web"

mein name wir übrigens auch in der "new york - times" stehen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zinion

Hm der mozilla war einfach drauf. ich denke mit Gnome  :Very Happy: 

Also ich unmerge den mal, wollte eh FireFox drauf machen und sehe mal obs da ordentlich geht  :Smile: 

----------

## Tody111

Hi

?? Wo ist denn der Unterschied ? Der Browser heisst Mozilla Firefox ... nen anderen haben die doch gar nicht, oder ?!?   :Confused: 

Gruß

Tody

----------

## psyqil

 *Tody111 wrote:*   

> ?? Wo ist denn der Unterschied ? Der Browser heisst Mozilla Firefox ... nen anderen haben die doch gar nicht, oder ?!?   

 

```
*  net-www/mozilla

      Latest version available: 1.7.3

      Latest version installed: 1.7.3

      Size of downloaded files: 29,539 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.mozilla.org

      Description: Mozilla Application Suite - web browser, email, HTML editor, IRC

      License:     MPL-1.1 NPL-1.1
```

```
*  net-www/mozilla-firefox

      Latest version available: 1.0_pre-r2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 31,621 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.mozilla.org/projects/firefox/

      Description: The Mozilla Firefox Web Browser

      License:     MPL-1.1 NPL-1.1
```

```
*  net-www/galeon

      Latest version available: 1.3.18

      Latest version installed: 1.3.18

      Size of downloaded files: 3,775 kB

      Homepage:    http://galeon.sourceforge.net

      Description: A GNOME Web browser based on gecko (mozilla's rendering engine)

      License:     GPL-2
```

```
*  net-www/epiphany

      Latest version available: 1.2.9-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 2,933 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gnome.org/projects/epiphany/

      Description: GNOME webbrowser based on the mozilla rendering engine

      License:     GPL-2
```

Und wir haben sogar noch ein paar mehr, die nicht auf Gecko basieren!  :Wink: 

----------

## zinion

Das erscheint, wenn ich firefox von der Konsole aus starte. Das Plugin hatte er eigentlich automatisch installeirt. 

```

No running windows found

LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /home/thomas/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so [/home/thomas/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so: cannot open shared object file: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden]

LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so [/opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so: cannot open shared object file: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden]

```

Er startet aber Flash geht nicht. Ich hab es überprfüt, die Dateien sind an den Orten vorhanden.

----------

## Tody111

Description: Mozilla Application Suite - web browser, email, HTML editor, IRC

Laut Website (www.mozilla.com) ist Firefox Teil dieser Suite. Also ist Firefox der Standalone Browser und mozilla selber liefert noch ein paar Proggis dazu  :Wink:  Vielleicht macht das ja wirklich nen unterschied in der Installation ... keine Ahnung ... ich hab nur den Broser ohne alles und da macht das Shockwave keine probs (geht quasi von allein). 

Gruß

Tody

----------

## psyqil

Ich bin mit Firefox/-bird/-nix... nie warm geworden, der normale Mozilla startet bei mir schneller und läuft irgendwie "runder", den "Suite"-Teil muß man ja nicht mitkompilieren, wenn man nicht möchte, aber zum Direktvergleich auf dem eigenen Rechner möchte ich da jedem einfach mal raten...

Eigentlich bin aber ein großer Galeon-Freund!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## moe

 *Tody111 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Laut Website (www.mozilla.com) ist Firefox Teil dieser Suite.

 

Jein, Firefox basiert auf den selben Sourcen, ist aber mehr "bleeding edge" enthält also einige Veränderungen, die im "echten" Mozilla (noch) nicht enthalten sind.

----------

## platinumviper

 *moe wrote:*   

>  *Tody111 wrote:*   
> 
> Laut Website (www.mozilla.com) ist Firefox Teil dieser Suite. 
> 
> Jein, Firefox basiert auf den selben Sourcen, ist aber mehr "bleeding edge" enthält also einige Veränderungen, die im "echten" Mozilla (noch) nicht enthalten sind.

 

Ich habe eher den Eindruck, dass Firefox noch nicht so weit ist wie Mozilla. Mir fehlt z.B. die Site-Navigationsleiste (bei Mozilla über Ansicht -> Anzeigen/Verstecken -> Site-Navigationsleiste aktivierbar), oder hab' ich die Option übersehen?

platinumviper

----------

## moe

Nö, die finde ich hier auch nicht.. Wozu ist die gut?

Es gibt bestimmt einige Unterschiede zw. Firefox und Mozilla, mir persönlich gefällt z.B. die Funktion "Find in this page" im Firefox sehr viel besser, da es kein Popup ist, und ausserdem auch noch den Suchbegriff highlighten kann, die Signaliesierung über ein unterdrücktes Popup ist mit der Leiste am oberen Bildschirmrand viel schöner gelöst, und ausserdem kann ich mir auch das Popup anzeigen lassen, ohne die Seite erst zu unblocken und neuzuladen, einen Extension-Manager dibts afaik im Mozilla noch gar nicht usw..

Aber ich glaube diese ganzen Unterschiede stehen auch irgendwo auf der Mozilla-Seite..

----------

## platinumviper

 *moe wrote:*   

> Wozu ist die gut?

 

Wenn Du das hier mit Mozilla lesen würdest, könntest Du mit "Nach oben" zu Übersicht des detschen Forums, mit "Vorhergehender"/"Nächster" zum vorigen bzw nächsten Thema und mit "Dokument" direkt in ein anderes Forum wechseln (Pulldown-Menü). Die Links stehen im Header, sieh Dir einfach der Source-Code dieser Seite an.

platinumviper

----------

## hoschi

Firebird-User, und zwar aus Prinzip!

(ich mag den Namen Firefox nicht, aber für was gibts Titelbar-Tweaks ^^)

-schlank

-schnell

-kann mit "neuen" standards umgehen, im gegensatz zu einem anderen (behilfs)browser aus redmond*: xhtml1.1, css2

-favicons (stammt zwar vom ie, aber der ie kann in dem bereich gar nichts)

-rss (brauch ich zwar nicht...)

-open source (sowieso)

-zukunftssicher (weil modular programmiert)

-extrem geile pluginverwaltung und anzahl an plugins, gleich gilt auf für die verwaltung externe plugins (flash z.b.)

-mimeverwaltung (die ieuser dürften das gar nicht kenne...)

-kann getuned werden (pipelining, fast rendering usw.), tieferlegen usw.

-skins

-praktisch, da auf so ziemlich jeden os verfügbar, nix mit umgewöhnen (theoretisch kann man sogar den cache mit einem anderen os teilen...)

-klein

-und...die entwickler haben eine verdammt große klappe

*im vergleich zu modernen browser ist der ie nur noch "notfallbrowser"

----------

## moe

Meinst du nicht css3? Aber 2 unterstützt der IE ja auch nicht 100%ig..

Nochmal zu diesem Siteview, dazu find ich nichtmal eine Extension. Sollte es das für den Feuerfuchs wirklich nicht geben?

----------

## theturner

Es gibt keinen Feuerfuchs.

Das Tier, das man firefox nennt, heißt auf deutsch kleiner Panda, und gehört zur Familie der Bären.

----------

## zinion

Also es geht jetzt. Ich musste die bin kompilieren, da daß Plugin 32bit ist und ich den firefox als 64bit kompiliert hatte. Die bin ist 32bit...

aber eigentlich finde ich mozilla auch besser. Habe bishe runter Win immer Netscape 7 benutzt, der ist ja fast genau wie der mozilla. Ich mag auch das Modern Skin davon.

Ausserdem hat man bei FireFox sehr viel weniger EInstellungsmöglichkeiten und er sieht dem IE sehr ähnlich. Ich denke, das ist auch gewollt - den meisten vertraut und einfach einzustellen. Gute Vorraussetzungen für weiter Vrebreitung  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

du willst gar nicht wissen, wie ich mir den arsch abgelacht habe, als ich in firebird 0.9 (windoof-version) das "for internet explorer users" entdeckte habe.

ich meine, man kann microsoft verarschen, aber die aktion ist wirklich mal geil  :Very Happy: 

----------

